# IPCop mit NetGear WG311 v3 W-LAN-Karte?



## acu (15. Juni 2007)

Hallo,
ich habe mal wieder ein Problem -.-

Ich habe mir einen alten Rechner besorgt um diesen als Router (mit IPCop v1.4.15) zu verwenden.
Dazu habe ich mir die WG311 v3 W-LAN-Karte (intern, PCI) von NetGear gekauft, allerdings erkennt der IPCop die Karte gar nicht bzw. hat keine Treiber dafür. 

Weiss vielleicht jemand wie ich die Karte noch zum Laufen bringen könnte? Will mir hier nicht noch einen AccessPoint oder sowas hinstellen.


so long,
acu


----------

